# My WWII book collection- so far....



## B-17engineer (Sep 1, 2009)

The first shelf is ALL reference pertaining to WWII. The second shelf is personal accounts of WWII , Vietnam etc.
Third shelf is all reference books besides WWII. Post yours !


----------



## imalko (Sep 1, 2009)

Looks like nice private library Harrison, but the photo is little blurred and not all the titles can be read.
I believe I've posted this photo somewhere on the forum before, but here it is again. This is my small private library (only WW2 related books are on the photo). I'm constantly looking a way to add new titles I would like to own, but lack of finances is as always a problem. Actually I have much more books on my computer hard disc. However, I do prefer the "real" thing. 
To return to the photo...As I wrote these are all WW2 related books written in Slovak, Serbian (both in Latin and Cyrillic alphabet), English and Czech language. Only intruder here is the green book on the far right. This is book about gardening which my father received as a gift, but never read it and gave it to me. It could come in handy if I ever consider to replace scale modeling with gardening as my hobby...


----------



## Heinz (Sep 1, 2009)

Great stuff guys! My collection isn't all that large. I do however have a sizable magazine collection of Aeroplane/Flypast/Flypath and Aero Australia.


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 1, 2009)

Nice imalko! I will take a better picture later.


----------



## RabidAlien (Sep 1, 2009)

First four are my "already read" bookcases, right-side (first two pics, shelves top to bottom) are WW2, WW2/reference, Tom Clancy, Sci-Fi, and bottom shelf for odds-n-ends. Second bookcase (third and fourth pics, shelves top to bottom) are WW2 hardcovers, WW2 hardcovers, WW2 paperbacks, bottom two shelves of sci-fi/fantasy. The last three pics are my third bookcase, top two shelves of "still to be read" books. And a Nerf gun.


----------



## Erich (Sep 1, 2009)

ok here is just a small sampling, taken a few years ago.......... I've got two areas of study materials let alone what is piled on my PC oak cabinets and desk area and sadly all over the office floor

lets see if the image works, hey you can never go wrong by owning a WW 2 Panzerschreck 54


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 1, 2009)

That'd be a sweet to use on the neighbors cats!


----------



## parsifal (Sep 2, 2009)

Lesson fothe day...... Dont mess with Erich!!!!!


----------



## evangilder (Sep 2, 2009)

I recognize a lot of the books there. My collection has gotten scattered amongst the many bookshelves in my home. It used to be all in one place, but when we moved into our house a few years ago, we were unpacking and preparing for my daughter to be born, so the books got put all over the place. Love the addition of the Nerf gun, RA.  Erich's Panzerfaust is badass. 8)


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 2, 2009)

RA I like your nerf gun  

Nice collection though!


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 2, 2009)

Erich said:


> ok here is just a small sampling, taken a few years ago.......... I've got two areas of study materials let alone what is piled on my PC oak cabinets and desk area and sadly all over the office floor
> 
> lets see if the image works, hey you can never go wrong by owning a WW 2 Panzerschreck 54



 Strewth, you really do take protecting your book collection seriously!


----------



## Erich (Sep 2, 2009)

yeppers, too many years in collecting, first book was in the early 1960's, and not even sure where that little yellow covered book is actually. as I said this is only one section of 3, maybe 4. My office is pretty much verboten except to my Bride, the grandgirls stay out on the pain of death but on occassion they sneak in with cute smiles asking Opa what's up ? when you get nto 1000's of books it's high time to get as much insurance coverage over the lot as possible guys.
Give it time for those of you who plan to further this important part of collecting for your needs, my interests vary greatly and have over many years. my advice is to be very specific though and not too broad to build up your library. Check around all types of dealerships local and foreign you will be surprised as what you can find, amazon and similar firms are not always the best place to shop. Ask around here on the forum for titles even as there are a host of different ideas......and most of all be patient with yourself


----------



## Ferdinand Foch (Sep 2, 2009)

Damn, nice collection of books, guys! I have plenty of books myself, but there scattered all around the house (some are even in the garage). Next time when I come back home from college, I'll have to take some pictures and post 'em on here. Oh yeah, Erich. Can you actually fire that bazooka, or is that there just to scare the crap out of somebody, hehe. Wouldn't mind having one of those.


----------



## Erich (Sep 2, 2009)

I probably should not admit this but yes the thing is in working condition and I can de-activate at my leisure. the thing is registered locally by the way.


----------



## Ferdinand Foch (Sep 2, 2009)

Erich said:


> I probably should not admit this but yes the thing is in working condition and I can de-activate at my leisure. the thing is registered locally by the way.



Woah! Don't worry Erich, I won't tell a soul. 8) 
That is pretty cool though. Where did you find it?
Just a little food for thought, but this sign here might be better suited instead of a No Trespassing sign. 

http://www.megacalendars.com/images/Forget The Dog Beware Of The Owner.jpg


----------



## RabidAlien (Sep 2, 2009)

Eric's got a point for those just starting out. Collections build slowly over the years. I've sold alot of my scifi/fantasy (and some of the worst of the history books) to clear out space/pay bills, acquired books here and there, found some first-editions/collectables, and still have a box or two up in the attic. Books take up space, take money, and are bulky, so don't worry too much about hoarding until you get settle down in a more or less permanent location. The library is a GREAT way to buff up your history (which is what its all about, really), and are constantly getting new titles in. If you find one that really grabs you and won't let go, then pick up a copy someplace. Try the little hole-in-the-wall bookshops around town before you hit Amazon (word of caution.....you can get a used copy of book "xyz" for $2, or a new copy for $8 on Amazon....but check the shipping on the used one. A lot of times the shipping will be $7-$8 PER USED BOOK. I usually go for the new.). You can find some amazing things in those places! And keep a pile of Post-It's or index cards or something near your computer....every time someone mentions a book, or I read a reference in another book, I scribble it down and put it on my list to hunt for. 

Heh. Before I got married, I envisioned myself growing older and living in an apartment like Sean Connery in "Finding Forrester". Now, THAT guy had a book collection!


----------



## Henk (Sep 3, 2009)

You guys make me look like a amateur. lol I do not have a lot of WW2 books and I wish I did, but I am very picky when it comes to a WW2 book. I hate a WW2 book that chooses a side and that is not must have. Books are expensive over here and those that I do have I will never through away. My oldest book is Mein Kamf, a book that my Grandmother gave me that was her fathers book and it is still in a great condition. I will post some pics later.


----------



## Erich (Sep 3, 2009)

move the books around on shelves so the paper/plastic endpapers do not bend or get torn. clean your shelves so they are free from dust, no direct sunlight and yes books an pics fade even within th pages.

remove books once a year especially if they are stuffed with heavy books, as I have a real problem with some of the LW unit histories that are big and thick, remove shlef and turn over after you clean them. I do this once a year. will tell you it is better for the books in harback to standup stright and not lean or be place on their side....sadly due to cramped quarters I cannot do this all the time but it is the best to keep that "old" book top notch......

E ~


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 3, 2009)

New additions I got in the mail today.... all Osprey


----------



## Erich (Sep 3, 2009)

all I can say is beware of Ospreys WW 2 aircraft series except possibly the elite series even then some of the art work is bogus along with descriptions and some text.

Osprey is important in it's own right for Napoleonics and some of the medieval and pre dated materials as there just isn't anything in print unless you have a titanium unlimited visa card for spending purposes

the AT tactics book looks interesting


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 3, 2009)

100% agreed Erich.....


----------



## Junkers88A1 (Sep 3, 2009)

some of my WW2 books..i have several more but they are scattered here and there.. some are old from WW2 and some are new.. and some are in between. wish i had more shelfs..have a closet filled up also..
in the shelfs i guess its 95% WW2 books..just puleld out a few Ww2 german books and a couple of norwegian books for the pics here


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 3, 2009)

What book is the one on the last picture to the bottom right? With the Ju-86?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 3, 2009)

I have a pretty decent collection. In my little library/computer office room we have 3 ceiling high book shelves and 2 shelves half the size of those filled with books. I would say about 500+ books (plus I have another 250+ in storage). Not all of them are military/ww2 though or aviation related though. I just did a quick count and 87 of them are directly WW2 related. An equal amount though are my wife's Biology books.


----------



## Erich (Sep 3, 2009)

Chris tell you lovely bride to get rid of the Bio books, there is not enough room for you expanding collection

like I said earlier the stuff is scattered where it is not suppose to be. 2 whole shelves on the Kriegsmarine plus 3 thick data books.
two shevles cover BC command specifically along with the LW Nachtjagd arm and 2 six inch through data file/books with personal interviews 

for my own personal data-books to author the stuff is everywhere, the JG 301 and data files reside on one shelf and it looks like after peering over they are all going to fall all over the floor


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 3, 2009)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I have a pretty decent collection. In my little library/computer office room we have 3 ceiling high book shelves and 2 shelves half the size of those filled with books. I would say about 500+ books (plus I have another 250+ in storage). Not all of them are military/ww2 though or aviation related though. I just did a quick count and 87 of them are directly WW2 related. An equal amount though are my wife's Biology books.



Wow, how long did that take to get all those books 

I'm a at expanding my book collection


----------



## Junkers88A1 (Sep 3, 2009)

cool collection  wish i had that space  all in all i guess i have about 50 books from WW2

the last book in the corner is a german book published in 1938 and it describes the pilots..the radinaviagtors and the luft artillery .. some very nice pictures in it


----------



## Erich (Sep 3, 2009)

did someone say WW 2 ? I have a thousand plus last counted 5 years ago..............yeah I know that doesn't help much with you guys starting out, but at least you are starting. both my bride and I have been historical nutz since birth


----------



## Junkers88A1 (Sep 3, 2009)

that should covet the most i guess Erich


----------



## Micdrow (Sep 4, 2009)

Well here go's nothing, some of the books in my collection


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 4, 2009)

Either youre using a wide angle lens that is distorting things, or your bookshelf is buckling.


----------



## Micdrow (Sep 4, 2009)

syscom3 said:


> Either youre using a wide angle lens that is distorting things, or your bookshelf is buckling.



Well the book shelf wont buckle I made it, its made out of 12 X 6's. Its not the prettiest but it gets the job done. Each shelf is 5 feet long.


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 4, 2009)

Jeez Paul!  in your 6th picture down on the left are those Osprey and the JG53 books who publishes them?


----------



## Micdrow (Sep 4, 2009)

B-17engineer said:


> Jeez Paul!  in your 6th picture down on the left are those Osprey and the JG53 books who publishes them?



The JG 53 books are published by Schiffer Military History. Its actually a 3 volume set but I currently only have 2. JG 3 books are published by the same company. The JG 300 books are published by Eagles Ediions LTD. The JG 26 books are published by Grub Street London. The small white books on the right are some of the osprey books I have in the 6th picture. This is an accumination of around 25 to 30 years of collecting books. I do have more in a book case down star's though I dont read those much. Mainly on modern day stuff around the 1990's. None of the pictures really show my research material either that I have in traper keepers.


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 4, 2009)

Oh, how many plane manuals, books and what not are downloaded on you PC?


----------



## Micdrow (Sep 4, 2009)

B-17engineer said:


> Oh, how many plane manuals, books and what not are downloaded on you PC?



Well my secondary hard drive is almost full with around 75 gig of pdf books, aircraft manuals, military documents and data and I have around 100 RW cd roms full of more info.


----------



## Erich (Sep 4, 2009)

Paul good show........... I'll take a full front view later of my largest of the library

the JG 53 volumes like all the major LW unit histories by Dr. Jochen Prien were produced through Struve Druck Verlag in Eutin, excellent and for me better than the English versions in both text and especially the pics which in the Americanized version are quite dark.


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 4, 2009)

Micdrow said:


> Well my secondary hard drive is almost full with around 75 gig of pdf books, aircraft manuals, military documents and data and I have around 100 RW cd roms full of more info.



WOW. That's really cool! Agreed with Erich good show.


----------



## Micdrow (Sep 4, 2009)

Erich said:


> Paul good show........... I'll take a full front view later of my largest of the library
> 
> the JG 53 volumes like all the major LW unit histories by Dr. Jochen Prien were produced through Struve Druck Verlag in Eutin, excellent and for me better than the English versions in both text and especially the pics which in the Americanized version are quite dark.



Thanks Erich, I would love to see your main collection. Ive thought about buying the orgial Priens books but not being able to read German really puts a handy cap on me for what the price of these books go for.


----------



## Micdrow (Sep 4, 2009)

B-17engineer said:


> WOW. That's really cool! Agreed with Erich good show.



Thanks!!!


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 4, 2009)

Well I have probably 1/10 of what you have.  I have near 40-45 books. I 'm always looking to expand when I can find a good deal.


----------



## Wildcat (Sep 4, 2009)

Here's my modest collection, mainly stuff pertaining to the RAAF and Australians in WWII. The pink and white box is chock full of RAAF Vengeance and Liberator combat reports.8)


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 4, 2009)

2 of my biggest passions are books and old newspapers. I have close to 1,200 books in total (paper backs included)- with slightly over 80% being WW2 related. My favorites are called _Illustrated World War II Encyclopedia_ by Lt Col Bauer. It's 24 Volumes and almost 3,400 pages.

One of my "fun" projects this weekend is trying to finish the new shelves so I can get them organized.

When it comes to pdf files, I probably have close to 200 - but 99.99% of them I got from Paul!

Life would be so much easier and organized if I had nothing but pdf files, but there is just something about holding a book and reading to me.


----------



## Micdrow (Sep 5, 2009)

Very cool collection there Wildcat, I havent heard of some of those. May have to check them out.


----------



## imalko (Sep 5, 2009)

Great book collections there. Very impressive and nice. My personal library is still in the making...
I was wondering, does anyone mark his books with ex libris?


----------



## Njaco (Sep 5, 2009)

Here is what my collection looked like before I moved. TG I took pics so I can put them back in order!

Does everyone own those "Aircraft of Axis, Britain, America" books? Seems like their all over!


----------



## imalko (Sep 5, 2009)

Njaco said:


> Does everyone own those "Aircraft of Axis, Britain, America" books? Seems like their all over!



So it seems. I've noticed that too...
Nice library you got there Chris. At the first glace I thought what a strange way to hold books... That was before I realized you have rotated the photos so we could read titles easier...


----------



## RabidAlien (Sep 5, 2009)

Just realized I forgot a small section of books that are on some shelves I built in to my desk.

"Maus I/II" are graphic novels about a Polish mouse who was in the army when the German cats came rolling through. He's telling the story to his son.

Willie and Joe are...well...the entire collection of everything Bill Mauldin ever drew.

The one without a title (second from right) is the "yearbook" I got at bootcamp. And the Sgt. Rock is an anthology put out by DC with a lot of old comics in it. One day I'll finish it, and maybe order the 2nd...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 5, 2009)

Nice, you've got the Bill Mauldin set!


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 5, 2009)

nice Njaco and RA


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 5, 2009)

One of these days, there will be an official book written by the members of WW2aircraft.net.


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 5, 2009)

that'd be cool. And we could all sign it! hehehe


----------



## Micdrow (Sep 5, 2009)

I guess the first thing to ask you Harrison is what type of books are you looking for, books on specific aircraft. Aircraft squadrons or history on campaigns say like the battle of britian. I think Erich will agree, really good research books can cost quite a penny and well the really good ones are very rare to find at a good price as they seem to increase as they get older.


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 5, 2009)

Like aircraft monographs. Profiles and what not would be what I'm mainly interested in. I have some older books, stories, like "Good is my copilot" and Ginger Lacey Fighter Pilot. But Wojtek has referred me to AJ Press and Kaegero I believe that's how it's spelled...not sure. Any other references would be great!


----------



## Micdrow (Sep 5, 2009)

B-17engineer said:


> Like aircraft monographs. Profiles and what not would be what I'm mainly interested in. I have some older books, stories, like "Good is my copilot" and Ginger Lacey Fighter Pilot. But Wojtek has referred me to AJ Press and Kaegero I believe that's how it's spelled...not sure. Any other references would be great!



Airwar Classics, Crowood aviation series and warbird tech may also interest you.


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 5, 2009)

Ok I'll give them a look! Well, that's me off to dinner


----------

